# Trumpet player Maurice Andre' dies aged 78



## itywltmt

http://www.agi.it/english-version/p...061-trumpet_player_maurice_andre_dies_aged_78

Most famous classical trumpeter - that is, before *Wynton Marsalis*. Oft recorded, specialist of baroque and classical era trumpet concerti abd trumpet obloigato works.


----------



## Ukko

I became acquainted with his playing quite early on, from several LPs. One helluvagood trumpeter. I am surprised that he was only a few years older than I - I have thought of him as an oldtimer.

Hmm.

Anyway, my respects to his family and friends.


----------



## quack

Beautiful expressive player


----------

